
From 15,000 database connections to under 100: DigitalOcean's tech debt tale - sunny--tech
https://blog.digitalocean.com/from-15-000-database-connections-to-under-100-digitaloceans-tale-of-tech-debt/
======
tmpz22
Fantastic article. I'll aways have a soft spot in my heart for Digital Ocean
because their paid tutorial program was what got me into devops and made me a
better more well rounded engineer. Great writing style too!

~~~
raiyu
Never thought that could be one of the additional benefits for the get paid to
write program. Very happy to hear that it worked out so much for you!

~~~
tmpz22
The tutorials were always very pragmatic to what I wanted to do as a web
developer, and were written in a thorough but simple style that fit my needs
perfectly. For example setting up a basic load balancer with Nginx, setting up
and hardening a basic Postgres configuration, multi-master database
replication, etc.

 _It was very clear that the people writing the tutorials actually used what
they taught in production environments_.

This is a stark contrast to "modern" documentation for Google Cloud or similar
services where the people writing the documentation didn't actually have to
backup what they were teaching with actual experience (because at their
company they used proprietary technologies that involved copying and pasting
from other proprietary technologies).

Of course they weren't all _perfect_ but I put it up there as some of the
better documentation I've ever worked with (perhaps made possible in the 1-off
format where their scope was relatively limited and not trying to upsell an
auxiliary service).

